# Hilfe, Pc Farben komisch grell !



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem! Die Farben am Bildschirm sind plötzlich so komisch grell/neon und anders.
Auch z.B. beim öffnen von WoW da ist das rote schwarz und das "World of Warcraft" zeichen sowie der "Spielen" Button gelb.
Das ist beim Steckerumstecken passiert, ich verwende den Pc Bildschirm nämlich für meinen Pc und als Fernseher für meine Xbox.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir schnell helfen.

MfG,
Zroxx 

Edit: Problem gelöst! die Seite des Kabels die am PC angesteckt ist 
war locker und die alten normalen Farben sind nach dem befestigen wieder zurückgekehrt. Danke an alle für die Hilfe !


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2011)

ist das nur beim PC oder auch bei wenn die XBox läuft ?


----------



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

Das ist nur beim PC so..


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Wie steuerst du den Monitor an?

HDMI, DVI, VGA?


----------



## muehe (5. Februar 2011)

hatte ich auch mal da war was mit YUV und RGB verstellt 

find ich aber momentan nicht mehr bei dem neuen Catalyst Control Center


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2011)

Möglich wäre Wackler oder das was Muehe meint, kann man aber auch am Bildschirm einstellen, am besten machst mal Bildschirmmenüreset.


----------



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Möglich wäre Wackler oder das was Muehe meint, kann man aber auch am Bildschirm einstellen, am besten machst mal Bildschirmmenüreset.




Wie genau macht man einen Bildschirmmenüreset?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Das kommt auf deinen Monitor an.

Ich kann bei meinem z.B. auf Menu klicken, dann auf Einstellungen und hab dann die Möglichkeit, Farbe und Bild zurücksetzen zu lassen.


----------



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie steuerst du den Monitor an?
> 
> HDMI, DVI, VGA?




Ich glaube VGA. Beim Bildschirmmenü gibt es nämlich unter der Option "Input Select" VGA zur Auswahl.


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2011)

Reset findet man oft unter Werkseinstellungen falls der Monitor ein deutsches Menü hat. Seit wann tritt das Problem überhaupt auf?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Wenn du den Monitor mit einem VGA-Kabel vom Rechner aus versorgst, kann auch das Kabel defekt sein.


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du den Monitor mit einem VGA-Kabel vom Rechner aus versorgst, kann auch das Kabel defekt sein.




Das hört sich bei dir grad so an also könnten nur VGA Kabel kaputt gehen ^^


----------



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

Also unter "Settings" wo die Auflösung und die Farbqualität agezeigt wird sind im kleinen Balken unten die Farben Gelb, Blau und Schwarz und Weiß. Das sollte nicht so sein oder?


----------



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Reset findet man oft unter Werkseinstellungen falls der Monitor ein deutsches Menü hat. Seit wann tritt das Problem überhaupt auf?



Ich hab das Problem seit 2 Stunden oder so. Es ist passiert als ich das Kabel für den Pc Bildschirm wieder eingesteckt habe. Manchmal verändert der Bildschirm auch die Auflösung wenn ich die Kabel wechsle. Jedenfalls wechsle ich die Kabel mehrmals täglich da ich immer abwechselnd am PC und auf der Xbox bin. Kann das Kabel durch zu oftes auswechseln der Kabel kaputt gehen oder so?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

Nimm das Kabel doch mal raus, und schau ob sich Kontakte Verbogen haben.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das hört sich bei dir grad so an also könnten nur VGA Kabel kaputt gehen ^^



Das nicht, aber ein bei VGA ist es normal, dass dann die Farben verrückt spielen es aber trotzdem noch ein Bild gibt.

Wie sieht das bei HDMI aus? Wenn das Kabel da defekt ist, dürfte doch gar kein Signal mehr ankommen, oder?


----------



## Zroxx (5. Februar 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nimm das Kabel doch mal raus, und schau ob sich Kontakte Verbogen haben.




Also die Kontakte scheinen alle gerade zu sein, also keins ist verbogen.


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2011)

Hast ein Ersatzkabel da?


----------



## Blut und Donner (5. Februar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das hört sich bei dir grad so an also könnten nur VGA Kabel kaputt gehen ^^



VGA = Analog 
DVI & HDMI = Digital

Bei einem kaputten VGA Kabel treten Bildfehler auf, bei einem kaputten DVI oder HDMI Kabel erscheint gar nicht erst ein Bild.


----------

